# the elephant in the room



## mimi06

Moderator note: Threads merged to create this one.
The definition given by this site is





> An important and obvious topic,  which everyone present is aware of, but which isn't discussed, as such  discussion is considered to be uncomfortable.


 
Comment traduire en anglais cette histoire d'éléphant ?

"The elephant in the room in most Bank literature is teacher pay."

"La pierre d'achoppement dans dans la majorité des documents de la Banque mondiale est la rémunération des enseignants" ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut mimi06 et bienvenue sur ce WR forum. 
Pourquoi pas : 
"Le gros point noir" ?
(oui, c'est plus petit qu'un éléphant, mais c'est gros quand même...  )


----------



## wildan1

Bonjour tout le monde... je cherchais justement une tournure en français qui rendrait bien le sens de "elephant in the room." mais le fil précédent de l'année dernière me laisse peu satisfait...

La phrase que je viens d'entendre à la radio ici : "Hillary Clinton will not get more voter support until she addresses the elephant in the room--her vote on the Iraq war"

Cela veut dire qu'il y a un gros problème ou facteur droit devant les yeux que l'on refuse de discuter ou dont on n'est pas conscient. Ce concepte est-il rendu par _le gros point noir_ ?


----------



## RuK

un "elephant in the room" est quelque chose de vital mais surtout de non-dit. A mon avis ni la pierre d'achoppement ni le point noir ne rendent ce sens-là.


----------



## edwingill

The elephant in the room, I interpret that it is something that is being ignored. I believe the French use a similar expression = l'éléphant dans la pièce


----------



## wildan1

edwingill said:


> The elephant in the room, I interpret that it is something that is being ignored. I believe the French use a similar expression = l'éléphant dans la pièce


 
donc, 

_Hillary Clinton ne verra pas davantage de soutien de la part des futurs votants tant qu'elle n'aura pas confronté l'éléphant dans la pièce -- son vote pour la guerre en Irak."_

Ça marche ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

How about: "regarder la vérité en face" dans ce contexte ?


----------



## wildan1

merci, Karine, c'est bien le sens
mais je cherchais une expression plus figurée....


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Regarder la vérité en face, c'est "figuré" déjà. 
Bon, je cherche autre chose...


----------



## Cath.S.

Salut Karine,
Je ne pense pas que nous ayons une image comparable en français.
Personnellement je laisserais tomber la chasse à l'éléphant pour une traduction plus axée sur le sens :
The elephant in the room in most Bank literature is teacher pay."
_La plupart des documents de la  Banque Mondiale se refusent obstinément à traiter de ce  problème criant qu'est le salaire des enseignants._


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:


> [...] Je ne pense pas que nous ayons une image comparable en français. [...]


Salut egueule,

Je pensais à l'expression "c'est gros comme une maison". Mais maintenant que j'ai lu ta traduction, je crois que tu as raison.
Bon, je ne cherche plus alors.


----------



## Cath.S.

pheelineerie said:


> Well, here's the chance to coin one! I think the "elephant in the room" image would work as well in French as it does in English. It's a great image and one can understand upon hearing it for the first time.


I disagree, I doubt most francophones would understand it, sorry. In English there are "elephant" phrases, such as _white elephant_, but we have none in French and it would just sound bizarre.



> It's a great image


Sure, but only in English.


----------



## archijacq

je n'arrive pas à trouver d'expression rendant l'idée que le problème est certes gros, mais quelque peu tabou.
on a aussi: problème incontournable


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne sais pas vraiment comment l'intégrer dans une phrase, mais est-ce que « conspiration du silence », trouvé dans ce fil pourrait convenir, dans ce contexte?

Sinon je dirais "l'éléphant dans le salon" ou 
"l'éléphant sur le balcon" (chanson connue)


----------



## Nicomon

Je tiens à préciser que mes suggestions « d'éléphant dans le salon» ou « sur le balcon » n'étaient évidemment pas sérieuses du tout.

Par contre, personne n'a commenté mon « conspiration du silence » et je réalise après coup que ça ne convient sans doute pas non plus. 

Cependant pour ce qui est de... 
_La plupart des documents de la Banque Mondiale se refusent obstinément à traiter de ce problème criant qu'est le salaire des enseignants. _

Je conçois mal des documents qui se refusent (àma, c'est plutôt la Banque qui se refuse?) et je trouve le son "an" peut-être un peu trop... présent_._

Mon effort :
_Dans la plupart des documents de la Banque Mondiale, le problème criant qu'est le salaire des professeurs est passé sous silence. _

Bof... il est tard.


----------



## Cath.S.

> _Dans la plupart des documents de la Banque Mondiale, le problème criant qu'est le salaire des professeurs est passé sous silence.
> _


Motion soutenue. 
Et ta deuxième critique est entièrement justifiée, je n'ai pas relu la phrase à haute voix, je plaide coupable.

En revanche, dire que les documents se refusent à traiter d'un problème me semble à le relecture une métonymie acceptable, il est sous entendu qu'il s'agit de l'auteur des documents. Mais je ne tiens pas plus que ça à ma version, je trouve la tienne bien meilleure ; j'avais surtout cherché à échapper à l'éléphant.


----------



## Sickduck

À défaut d'éléphant, est-ce qu'on ne parle pas plutôt de gorille? Les médias états-uniens par exemple mentionnent fréquemment le «400 lb gorilla» qui prend beaucoup de place dans une pièce, mais que les gens présents s'efforcent de ne pas remarquer.


----------



## wildan1

Sickduck, this is really another thread...

"400 lb gorilla" (I have heard "800 lb. gorilla", but maybe he went on a diet) refers rather to a big competitor or other huge presence you can't really compete with--whether it's "in the room" or elsewhere. 

As a Canadian, I would imagine you observe such just south of your border with some frequency!


----------



## wildan1

Merci à tous pour ce débat stimulant !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Peu de français non anglophone ne comprendront une histoire d'éléphant et de pièce...

On peut peut-être esayer l'autruche (!) :

"En matière de salaire des enseignants, les documents de la banque mondiale appliquent la politique de l'autruche"

(expression française très courante, en référence à l'autruche qui se met la tête dans le sable pour ne pas voir un problème - et ne pas être vu de lui)


----------



## wildan1

AE also talks about putting your head in the sand as do ostriches

but I see a slight nuance between that--which suggests volition--the elephant image--which suggests that no one is willing to see something despite its huge presence...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

I do agree the full meaning is not here.

Let me try with another widely-used expression (no animals, though) :
"le silence assourdissant de la banque mondiale sur le salaire des enseignants"


----------



## doodlebugger

How about _la poutre dans l'oeil_?
I know the expression has a different meaning but it could convey the desired sense in this case:

_Hillary Clinton ne verra pas davantage de soutien de la part des futurs votants tant qu'elle n'aura pas retiré la poutre de son oeil -- son vote pour la guerre en Irak._


----------



## RuK

Not bad at all, I really like it, but it won't work for most uses of "elephant in the room". 

Too bad French can't just take on the image - I like it.


----------



## Cath.S.

Pheelineerie said:
			
		

> this discussion is evidence of a _lacune_ in French imagery


Sur ce poiint je suis totalement d'accord avec toi. 

En fait, j'aurais une image à proposer, qui provient d'une oeuvre théâtrale marquante de Boris Vian, _Les bâtisseurs d'empire._ Il s'y promène, dans l'appartement de plus en plus petit d'une famille française dont les membres disparaissent les uns après les autres, le _Schmürz,_  personnage mystérieux, muet et couvert de bandages, et dont les autres protagonistes à l'exception de la fille font semblant de ne jamais remarquer la présence, sauf pour le martyriser. Ce personnage est symbole de culpabilité (thème que l'on retrouve aussi dans l'Arrache-cœur soit dit en passant).

Je propose donc en hommage à l'un des plus grands écrivains français du XXe siècle :

_*Le Schmürz dans le salon.*_


----------



## hunternet

--> un tabou / un cadavre dans le placard ?


----------



## Geordie_Wilber

Pas tout à fait - L'éléphant dans la salle est quelque chose que tout le monde voit, mais dont personne veut en parler... Une veritié ou quelque chose de bien évident, mais peut être un peu gênant ou embarrassant... Il y a cette page sur Wikipedia en anglais.


----------



## sidevie

un (gros) non-dit peut-être


----------



## hunternet

--> sujet tabou / sujet brûlant / secret de polichinelle (plus vaste quand même que "elephant in the room).

peut-être faudrait-il passer par une périphrase ? genre "une montagne à laquelle personne n'ose s'attaquer", "une évidence embarrassante", ou :même "une patate chaude" ?


----------



## Geordie_Wilber

Je crois que tu l'as avec "secret de polichinelle" hunternet - an open secret. Ce n'est pas forcément un sujet ni tabou ni brulant - tout le monde présent le sait, mais personne en parle à ce moment là...


----------



## Malou

merci -le secret de polichinelle ,je crois que c'est bien ça -- la patate chaude  se dit en anglais aussi  eg 'a political hot potato' mais ce n'est pas précisément la méme chose que l'éléphant il me semble...! merci les gars!


----------



## Quantz

Impasse ou tabou s'appliquent assez.
"faire l'impasse sur…"

Esquive…
Sujet brûlant
Conspiration du silence
Sujet qui fâche


----------



## Doraus

J'actualise ce sujet avec une nouvelle discution pour cette expression 
J'aurais besoin de votre aide pour traduire ce passage de paroles d'une chanson de The Script 

_So how’d you pick the pieces up yeah_
_I’m barely used to sayin me instead of us
T*he elephant in the room keeps scarin off the guests*_
_It gets under my skin to see you with him
And it’s not me that you’re with_

Plutôt compliqué je trouve... "Ce problème qui fâche" pourrait-il convenir ?

Merci =)


----------



## Cath.S.

_Le roi nu dans la pièce fait fuir les invités _?


----------



## amg8989

Salut à tous,

*the elephant in the room*:
I'm trying to find/make up a French alternative (since there's no direct translation here, apparently). I was thinking about other creatures and things that would make it stick out in a room, along the same idea of an elephant being conspicuous in a room where there's something on everyone's mind that no one dares to mention--so there's almost an element of tension there too.

I decided upon the idea of a pacing lion. If a lion was pacing up and down a room, it would be hard not to notice it, but in my 'scenario' the 'people' are choosing not to say anything about it.

_personne n'ose faire remarquer le lion qui arpente la pièce_ ???

(do I need "*dans*" before "_la pièce_" ?? I wasn't sure bc one thing said 'arpenter qch' for "to pace up and done something" but the idea of the statement is "IN the room....)

what do you think? does this make sense at all, or at least would the metaphor be understood to some extent in French?


*any other creative thoughts or creations welcome!!
merci d'avance!!


----------



## Cath.S.

It makes perfect sense imo, Amg, and _arpenter la pièce_ is exactly right.
I still like the suggestion I'd made in post #29.

Another idea:
_Le gros extraterrestre vert en train de fumer un joint sur le sofa._


----------



## amg8989

Thanks!!!
I saw your previous post, I like it   I'm just wondering would everyone get it? I mean to say is that reference to Boris Vian "current" enough that if I were to use it it on someone intelligent, my age (21), and French, would they understand me.....???

I'm sure it would be understood by those who know what you know, but I'm just wondering if everyone is as smart....


----------



## Cath.S.

Il y a plus de chances que quelqu'un de ton âge connaisse les Martiens fumeurs de pétards. 
Je ne crois pas que la majorité des gens sachent qui est le Schmürz. Ce n'est pas un texte que l'on étudie au lycée ; de plus je crains que Boris Vian ne soit passé de mode. Je suis vieille et vermoulue. Que l'on me pardonne.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Dites, vous autres francophones, est-ce simplement la nouveauté de cette expression qui vous gêne ?  Ou devons-nous conclure que la langue française n'accepte pas les images de la sorte ?  La première fois où j'ai entendu "elephant in the room" je n'ai rien compris mais je n'ai pas compris "backing a horse both ways" non plus à l'âge de 12 ans.  On s'y habitue à la longue.

Ce n'est pas pour critiquer que je pose cette question, simplement pour mieux comprendre le mécanisme par lequel un nouvel image prend racine.


----------



## amg8989

That's why I was wondering about:
*personne n'ose faire remarquer le lion qui arpente la pièce *

because it doesn't just state that there's some creature in a room, which doesn't seem to correlate to French or the "image" as you say. I thought adding, '_*no one dare* point out the pacing lion in the room_' would give more context, and therefore be more comprehensible. I really like the image of the *lion* because it's not a pop-culture reference, and in my opinion is relatively timeless. There are connotations about lions from all over the world. They're considered to have a *strong*, *commanding*, and sometimes *formidable* presence. If one were trapped in a room with a pacing lion, I imagine it would be like the lion is sealing of the exits, therefore, its presence cannot be ignore.
However, the main point is that no one is brave enough or wants to say anything about it. This is much like the application of the term in English where a group of people are sitting in a room, and there's something that's one everyone's mind, to the point of being tangible. However, there's a reason that it's not talked about--at least at first. Often in English, someone will inevitably say: "_ok, so let's talk about the elephant in the room"_

*to give an example*: _let's say a group of friends knows that one of the people in the group cheated on their spouse, however, none of them has said anything about it to the person, nor has person "confessed" although they know that their friends know. It becomes an element of tension sort of because everyone senses it but is afraid of the consequences or igniting "a powder keg." _

Once again I thought a lion would fit nicely (to me) because there's an element of fear.  You can also think of it with celebrities who have done something controversial or stupid that has gained attention and an interviewer wants to address "_the elephant in the room_" the question *everyone* wants to *know* the explanation to.

I think of it like a *looming* presence sometimes. Because of this image, I thought '_the ghost in the room'_ might have possibilities, but it seemed like it would be taken too literally or misinterpreted figuratively. An animal pacing in a cage or room is probably wanting to be freed, so possibly it's like a want to exonerate the truth and get rid of this creature everyone is fixated on...

***sorry for the long remark, I just wanted to make myself clear on my "attempt" and I apologize if my explanations overlapped some other comments...


----------



## Cath.S.

On s'habitue aussi _très bien_ à ne pas employer cette expression, à laquelle je (moi, une partie de la "langue française" parmi tant d'autres) ne reproche rien, sauf peut-être d'être trop proche d'une de nos expressions au sens différent. Pour moi, en tant que francophone, _éléphant dans_... se termine forcément par ..._un magasin de porcelaine._

Mais voici le fond de ma pensée. Je ne trouve pas de vertu irremplaçable à _elephant in the room_. On peut exprimer la même idée de mille façons, en français, et on ne se gêne pas pour le faire. Sans jamais, jamais se référer à l'anglais.

J'ajoute que de manière générale je trouve un relent de moisi à beaucoup d' expressions _françaises_ figées. Il ne me semble pas inutile de se rappeler que tous les clichés, les dictons, les métaphores prêtes à l'emploi ont été, un jour, inventées par quelqu'un qui avait le courage d'être créatif. Même "to coin a phrase". Selon moi une des fonctions premières du langage est de communiquer à autrui sa propre subjectivité, sa propre vision du monde. 

Je suis de plus étrangement attachée  à l'idée que les logiciels de traduction doivent rester des outils grossièrement imparfaits, et que la traduction mot à mot doit demeurer ce qu'elle est : risible, du moins dès qu'il s'agit d'exprimer des idées et non des réalités concrètes comme _le livre est sur la table_.


----------



## pifnane

dans la plupart de ses documents, la banque mondiale répugne à mettre les pieds dans le plat quant à la rémunération des enseignants
what to you think ?


----------



## mamselle bulle

"The elephant in the room" : Le problème manifeste ? Ou encore : le *problème incontournable* ?
Anyway, using the adjective "*incontournable"* (refering to something you'd perfer to avoid but that you definitely have to do or face) in an expression seems a good idea to me.


----------



## aroumpf

pour la Clinton : "jusqu'à ce qu'elle mette les pieds dans le plat" ?? "jusqu'à ce qu'elle crève l'abcès" ? "prenne le taureau par les cornes"


----------



## Nicklondon

ce qu'on n'ose pas mentionner c'est/ce sont ...


----------



## bandy

"Elephant in the room" is an English idiom for an obvious truth that is being ignored or goes unaddressed. The idiomatic expression also applies to an obvious problem or risk no one wants to discuss. - Wikipedia

Peut-être "la vérité que personne n'ose voir" ou "un sujet tabou" ou "un sujet que personne n'ose aborder" ?

A la réflexion "patate chaude" s'approche un peu de l'image anglaise.


----------



## TheAlien

Pas mal, Bandy, merci, mais une patate chaude, on se la "refile", ce qui ne cadre pas avec le contexte. Pour le moment j'essaie avec "gros caillou dans leurs chaussures", mais j'espère trouver mieux. Il est curieux que nous n'ayons pas un équivalent immédiat en français !


----------



## franc 91

c'est une évidence que l'on ne veut pas voir ?


----------



## TheAlien

"Comme le nez au milieu de la figure" pourrait s'en rapprocher, mais ce n'est pas tout à fait ça. L'éléphant dans la pièce, on ne _veut_ pas le voir, alors que le nez au milieu de la figure, on ne le _voit pas_ sans forcément refuser de le voir. Merci en tout cas pour vos avis.


----------



## djudju

Et "problème incontournable, mais ignoré" ?


----------



## franc 91

C'est le taureau qui vient d'entrer dans le salon que personne n'est capable de voir/que tout le monde fait semblant d'ignorer - suggestion


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Sans la jolie image qui va avec et selon le contexte : « C'est refuser de voir l'évidence... »
(sinon, j'aime toujours beaucoup le Schmürtz ! )


----------



## Alice Pouncy

Bon, bon, bon, alors voici une petite contribution 5 ans plus tard, un petit grain de sable à l'édifice déjà construit par mes laborieux collègues.

Je suis dans les négociations internationales sur les questions environnementales, espaces ô combien friands d'éléphants, baleines, gorilles et autres crocodiles passés sous le silence diplomatique... 

Voici donc un titre, un simple titre, dans l'analyse d'une réunion où, après 5 jours de discussions, il ne s'est (presque) rien décidé : *elephants in the room.*

Après avoir pensé à des expressions comme le "nez au milieu de la figure" ou "gros comme une maison", ou encore une traduction fort interprétative, comme "d'evidents et délicats non-dits", j'ai simplement opté pour le traduction littérale - Des éléphants dans la salle - car elle était la seule assez "grosse" (passez-moi l'expression) pour désigner ce qu'il s'est passé après 12 ans de négociations, c'est à dire, rien du tout.

Maigre contribution à l'idée de phileeneerie qu'il faut parfois admettre une expression non propre à la langue, s'il n'en existe aucune d'aussi évocatrice et d'aussi efficace.

L'usage, en droit, devenant parfois la règle, nous serons donc déjà deux (et plus, à en croire google) à faire usage de cette expression en français.

Bien à vous,
Alice


----------



## Alice Pouncy

Mais, j'y pense - *Des évidences ni vues ni connues *- ça pourrait marcher... en détournant une expression bien française au profit de l'ironie...?


----------



## janpol

En France, les éléphants se baladeraient plutôt dans les magasins de porcelaine mais le sens est complètement différent...

Le pot au noir ? Le triangle des Bermudes ? Là où rien ne va plus, c'est quand on aborde...? La quadrature du cercle ? Le sujet qui fâche ?


----------



## Alice Pouncy

Après avoir consulté des collégues francophones non français (québecquois, maliens), souvent moins "rigides" que nous les franco-français (no offense), ils m'ont confirmé que - contrairement à ce que j'avais décidé -  les "éléphants dans la salle" évoquaient pour eux davantage le magasin de porcelaine que *les sujets épineux à ne pas aborder.
*
Celle-ci étant l'expression employée par ma collègue malienne, je l'ai trouvée adaptée et l'ai adoptée.


----------



## Nitroceline

Comme il s'agit en quelque sorte de politique et que les gens ont peur d'agir par crainte des conséquences, on pourrait peut-être dire - Faire l'autruche. C'est peut-être un peu tirer par les cheveux, mais il y a cette volonté d'ignorer...


----------



## Tibello

Bonjour, 

J'arrive un peu tard, je sais, mais si je reprends la question initiale de Mimi06 et la phrase concernant Hillary Clinton, l'éléphant dans la pièce ne pourrait-il pas tout bonnement être *le sujet qui fâche*... ?
moi, ce que j'en dis...


----------



## Nattre

Quelques suggestions qui permettent de rendre l'idée et de paraphraser...

la question épineuse
l'épine dans le pied
"les habits neufs de l'empereur" 
le problème/sujet tabou
le non-dit
se rendre à l'évidence
ce qui est tu


----------



## Marcel L. Morbier

La traduction littérale de l'éléphant dans la pièce fait plutôt bien son travail, il m'est arrivé de l'entendre. D'ailleurs ne dit-on pas "rater un éléphant dans un couloir". Dans cette expression l'éléphant est bien là, et avec la même signification de cette chose qui crève les yeux, que l'on ne peut pas manquer.

Pour les personnes gênées par une traduction littérale, "la politique de l'autruche" est un exemple d'expression existant à la fois en français et en anglais. 

Sinon il reste toujours le tabou, la poutre dans l'oeil, ou bien l'arbre devant la forêt.


----------



## Kecha

Cath.S. said:


> En fait, j'aurais une image à proposer, qui provient d'une oeuvre théâtrale marquante de Boris Vian, _Les bâtisseurs d'empire._ [...]
> 
> _*Le Schmürz dans le salon.*_


C'est amusant, je parle souvent de "Schmürtz" mais je ne connaissais pas la pièce de Vian. Pour moi un "Schmürtz" c'est une façon de dire "truc" / "bidule" / "machin" quand on ne sait pas le nom d'un objet. Maintenant je saurais d'où ça vient !


----------



## PennyM

I found a translation that works for everything while reading the definition the Cambridge dictionnary give for "the elephant in the room" which is "an obvious problem that no one wants to discuss". In French we would translate that as un sujet tabou


----------



## Kiudé

Cath.S. said:


> _Le roi nu dans la pièce fait fuir les invités _?




I know it has been quite a long time since this message was posted, but I needed to highlight your suggestion. "*Le roi va nu*" is the very first image that came to my mind opening this thread. It fits very well the image of an idea no one wants to look at and keeps ignoring.

A flaw could be that the expression "le roi nu" is not as well-known in France as the Elephant in the room is in UK/US I imagine.


----------



## moustic

Kiudé said:


> It fits very well the image of an idea no one wants to look at and keeps ignoring.


The idea is exactly the opposite though. 
In Anderson's story, _the Emperor's New Clothes_, not wanting to be considered stupid or unintelligent, people pretend that they can see something which isn't actually there.


----------



## Cigaloune

Ça se voit comme le nez au milieu de la figure, mais personne n'en parle.


----------



## petit1

ce qui vous crève les yeux sans qu'on aborde le sujet


----------



## mezzamezza

La phrase à traduire "Hillary Clinton will not get more voter support until she addresses the elephant in the room--her vote on the Iraq war"

Clinton n’ira pas chercher plus de votes tant qu’elle n’abordera pas «la forêt derrière l’arbre»_ son vote sur la guerre de l’Iraq.


----------



## moustic

tant qu'elle n'abordera pas la question tabou ?


----------



## petit1

le sujet / la question qui fâche ?


----------



## mezzamezza

aroumpf au post 54 n’a pas tort : «crever l’abcès» n’est pas mal non plus

Clinton n’ira pas chercher plus de votes tant qu’elle ne «crèvera pas l’abcès» _son vote sur la guerre de l’Iraq.

Synonyme de crever l'abcès | Dictionnaire synonymes français | Reverso
Crever l'abcès au sens figuré : s'attaquer aux racines d'un malaise, dire le fond de sa pensée.

Crever l’abcès: Crever l’abcès
Crever l’abcès* : *Prendre des mesures draconiennes, révéler un secret, une décision aux graves conséquences qui aura pour but de remédier aux causes d’un mal durable.  […] Au sens figuré, notre expression exprime la même idée du secret bien gardé et grave de surcroit dont il faudrait parler pour guérir le mal qu’il procure. […] *Exemple d’utilisation* : Le problème perdure et empoisonne nos relations. Il faut à présent *crever l’abcès*. (Le pays)


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Here's a suggestion that stays in the animal kingdom but is completely off-the-wall and (probably too long (10 syllables instead of five) to boot): "le putois que tous font semblant de ne pas sentir".


----------

